# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Rio de Cánoves.

## Madrugaor

El rio o, más bien, riachuelo de Cánoves alimenta al embalse del mismo nombre y después desciende a través de un bosque de ribera. Su profundidad media no llega a los 40 centímetros y la anchura puede ser de un par de metros. Lo bonito de éste arroyo es pararse buscando detalles minimalistas. Los que no disponemos de rios como Dios manda en las cercanías, nos acabamos convirtiendo en ribereños contemplativos y detallistas, y esperamos que el ojo se maraville con las pequeñas bellezas  escondidas en tan exiguas corrientes.
Foto: verano del 2010.

----------

